# biceps



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

hi every1 been training now for six months.

my goal at the beggining was to put some seriuos muscle mass on and its not going to bad apart from the biceps and chest they are getting no where

also read on here somewhere that if you don't train your legs it can halt your muscle growth in other parts of the body, don't know if there is any truth to that !

at the mo my bicep routine is supersets 8 reps barbell curl, no rest straight into hammer curls, then no rest and into individual curls and rest for a minute and compleate 2 more sets

my chest is 5 sets of flat bench with dunbells and then incline 5 sets again followed ny some dips

any infomation and advice will be very gratefull as not sure on how much rest to give between workouts and if the above is a load of crap

that sort of thing

many thanks

nulli secundus


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

hi,

first of all, i'd rest between the sets, at least a minute or so. Have you tried using different weights and different reps. It's a good idea to vary the routine and not stick to the same workout all the time.

I'd reserve the energy to concentrate on the biceps and chest alone, so perhaps you could try to just concentrate doing biceps and chest in isolation, that way you'll put all your energy into these body parts.

For chest, you could try changing the technique, how about a tense at the top of the bench without locking the arms. You could also do dumdbell flys, these always work for me. I think these are good too for stretching the chest. When you lower the dumdbells (so that they are by your sides) you could hold it there for a few seconds or more so to stretch the chest out, and when you raise the dumdbells, tense your ches muscles before lowering it.


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks will give that a go varying the routine is something i havn't tried yet

any more info of any1 will be good

thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the workout sounds abit poo mate to be honest... post ur whole routine up..stats....also whats ur diet like??


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

hi,

normally porridge and some toast for brekfast

mid morning some fruit and some sandwitches normally lean meat, tuna, salmon

then for dinner to the work restaurant for some pasta of some kind or meat and veg

2 bannanas 30 mins before i train

get home after training and have a protien shake and 2 slices of bread with some lean meat of fish again just to keep me going un till tea,

then a high in protien main meal normally get the recipies from mens health, mens fitness etc as i find them quite nice and easy to make

*BICEPS*

1 SET STANDING BARBELL CURLS 30KG 8 REPS

1 SET SEATED HAMMER CURLS 12KG 8 REPS

1 SET SEATED ALTERNATE CURLS 12KG 8 REPS

THESE ARE DONE AS A SUPERSET WILL THEN REST FOR 1 MINUTE AND REPEAT TWICE

WILL FINISH OFF WITH SOME ISOLATION CURLS

*CHEST*

5 SETS OF FLAT 22KG DUNBELL BENCH PRESSES (30 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS)

1 MINUTE REST

5 SETS OF INCLINED 22KG DUNBELL BENCH PRESSES (30 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS)

1 MINUTE REST

3 SETS OF 10 ASSISTED DIPS WITH 25KG ON THE MACHINE 30 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS

THATS PRETTY MUCH IT HOW MANY TIMES PER WEEK DO U THINK U SHOULD BE HITTING MY BICEPS AND CHEST OR HOW LONG BETWEEN EACH SESSION

MANY THANKS

NULLI SECUNDUS


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you doing anything aside from chest and biceps?


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

hi yes mate the rest of the training isn't going to bad just struggleing with the chest and biceps compared to the rest of my body


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

nulli secundus said:


> hi yes mate the rest of the training isn't going to bad just struggleing with the chest and biceps compared to the rest of my body


What's the rest of your training routine like? List up your full routine.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

If you want mass, focus on compounds as the basis of your routine.

It almost seems like you are doing too many bicep isolations. A plant wont grow without water but drowns with too much. Cut down on the isolations an up the compounds.

You asked if training legs helps with your whole body, yes it does. It raises natural test levels. You don't train them? Better start mate


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi nulli

For your biceps I would not do supersets yet as you have only been training six months. I would rest for about 60-90 secs in between your sets. you sound like your overtraining to me. How many sets do you do altogether for biceps? it sounds like about 10 sets.correct me if I am wrong please:confused:

I'd say you should only do about 6 sets yet. My biceps have never been my strongest point but recently I have trained my routine and have noticed some better results. Maybe try the following:

Barbell curls X 8,6,6

Alternate dumbbell curls X 10,8,6

OR

Barbell curls X 8,6

Preacher curls X 8,6

Hammer X 10,8

Remember never to sacrifice form for weight. Thats what I have learnt esp for biceps.

Now for chest.

Again I'd say you are doing a few to many sets.your doing 13 sets which are all of compound exercises. I would cut down to about 9 sets. Also rest for longer between each set. rest for 60 instead of 30. If you are training with all out intensity(which is the only way in my opinion) then you will need that more rest. If you can I would also start to use a barbell instead of dumbells. Maybe try the following:

Flat bench x 8,6,6

Incline x8,6,6

Flat dumbell flye 3 x 8-10 reps

I would not do flat bench, incline and dips altogether. You could substitute flat or incline for your dips.

With the above routine you have a good mixture of the compounds and then an isolation with the flyes.

Just do this once a week. Anymore and you will defo be overtraining. You are a natutal are you? Don't forget the muscles only build when they are being rested. Good luck!


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

some intersting things on here thanks

*TRAINING ROUTINE*

*MON-*

BICEPS- AS PER ABOVE

CHEST- AS PER ABOVE

*TUES*

any 3 from these

SHOULDERS 8 REPS

5 X SETS OF MILATARY PRESSES 30 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS

5 X SETS OF LAT DUNBELL RAISES

5 x SETS OF ARNOLDS

5 X SETS DUNBELL RAISES

5 X SETS UPRIGHT ROWS

TRICEPS 8 REPS

ANY 3 FROM THESE

5 X CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESSES

5 X SKULL CRUSHERS

5 X TRICEP PULL DOWNS

5 X TRICEP KICK BACKS

5 X BENCH DIPS

BACK 8 REPS

ANY 3 FROM THESE

5 X SHRUGGS

5 X BENT OVER ROWS

5 X LAT PULL DOWN

5 X ONE ARM DUNBELL ROWS

5 X WIDE GRIP CHIN UPS

*WEDS REST DAY*

*THURS AS PER MONDAY*

*FRIDAY AS PER TUES*

*SAT/SUN REST*


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Nulli let me get this right, you are doing 15 sets for each bodypart? If you are then you are definitely overtraining in my opinion. Altogether that means you are doing 30 sets per bodypart a week? That is too much. on Tues you are doing 45 sets altogether. You are also working your tri and delts on Tuesday after Mondays chest. I would space these out. Your triceps and delts are getting worked when you are doing chest.

Mon-Biceps and Chest.

Tues- Rest

Wed-Back

Thurs- rest

Fri- Triceps and delts

Sat and sun-rest

The above routine seems much better to me as you are resting inbetween each session. I would personally do less sets for each bodypart aswell. You say you have had some decent gains. Well that is your newbie gains from your first few months training and eating. Now the gains will probably be harder to come by. You did not say if you were using anything i.e steroids?


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

hello


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

hello,

not using steroids creatine and protien shakes only im affraid, doesn't look like u have entered any shoulder days,

thought to myself about the training trying to do the a workout that incorporated using the same muscles

E.G chest shoulders, triceps on the same day

if these were spread out through the week they wouldon't be getting enough rest,

i.e i train my chest on mon which also works the triceps, shoulders on weds which also works your triceps, and say i work my triceps at the end of the week there not gonna have time to recover as i will be on my chest again on the monday i know that the chest and shoulders only stress your tris but will this have an effect

please correct me if i am wrong

regards


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry Nulli. I put Delts. Thats just the proper name of the shoulder- Deltoids.

The routine I put up will probably make more sense now. You will be working the Chest and biceps on Monday, then on the Shoulders and Triceps on Friday. This will give you 4 days before you train the similar muscle groups again. You will then have two full days of rest at the weekend so you will be refreshed to hit chest again on the following Monday.

You could train chest, shoulders and triceps in one session but I think this would be too much for you in one session.

Try different things to see what you think is best for you, everyone is different. I would still cut down your number of sets though.


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

see what your saying ironball will mix and match it and see whats best in time

thanks


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

IMO forget about your chest and biceps for now, they are only small muscle groups.

Concentrate on bigger muscle groups like your legs and back, your chest and bis will never get bigger if you just keep doing isolation movements all the time.

Your are definitley overtraining....bring the weights up and the reps/sets down, its intensity we are striving for. Your diet must also be spot on to make ANY progress. What is it like?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Read that you shouldn't train arms if they are less than 13'' in diameter but should stick to compounds instead.

AS for the rest, what they said  ^^^^^^^^

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Personely I think you should train in the following manner as you`ve only been training 6 months

Monday/Thrursday upperbody

Tuesday/Friday lower body

No abs to be done whatso ever

All exercises to be done for 3 sets of 8 reps(except calves 20 reps & hamstrings 15 reps)

Concentrate on one exercise per bodypart per workout then the following workout in the week use a different exercise.

Keep your form tight and make sure to feel each muscle your working as you do each exercise and squeeze/contract each muscle at the top of each movement.

No forced/drop/super or tri sets just plain straight sets with 30-45 secs rest between sets.


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

diet is on the other page jock,

understand what u r saying with the large muscle groups starting to put all the advice together and come up with a plan of action will post it when ready

thanks ever1

regards


----------



## nulli secundus (Mar 10, 2005)

just a quick 1 everybody would ou recomend any cardio on the days off, to ell u the truth i do very little apart from the 5 a side footie and a warm up before training.

read somewhere that the cardio if your not carefull can eat into your muscle tissue destroying all the hard work u have done,

can the 2 be mixed ?

or should i just stick to what i am doing

regards


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Personely I think you should train in the following manner as you`ve only been training 6 months
> 
> Monday/Thrursday upperbody
> 
> ...


This is definately the right way to go IMO as you have only been training a short time, do this sort of routine for atleast 8 weeks, better for 12.



nulli secundus said:


> hi every1 been training now for six months.
> 
> my goal at the beggining was to put some seriuos muscle mass on .


If this is your primary goal, and the diets has been put into check



nulli secundus said:


> just a quick 1 everybody would ou recomend any cardio on the days off, to ell u the truth i do very little apart from the 5 a side footie and a warm up before training.
> 
> read somewhere that the cardio if your not carefull can eat into your muscle tissue destroying all the hard work u have done,
> 
> ...


There would be no harm in doing 1 or 2 cardio sessions (personally I would do one steady cardio session (20 - 30 mins) and one session of sprint type intervals [sprints / rows - like 50m / 100m] with good rest between the bursts) IMO Its more involved, but trying to keep it simple


----------

